
JPMorgan drops terms 'master,' 'slave' from internal tech code - theBashShell
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-minneapolis-police-jp-morgan-race-exc-idUSKBN2433E4
======
easterncalculus
Dropping the term 'master' and 'slave', assuming both or just the latter are
being used makes sense, but 'blacklist' has never carried a racist
connotation, and that's just as a matter of fact.

